# Wally World



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

I posted this before but I think the Bucks should really trade Tim Thomas and Jason Caffey for Wally World. Wally World is a proven shooter while you can't trust Thomas and Caffey is just a throw-in. Wally can score all he wants because the Bucks don't have that many other stars. Also the Timberwolves need to get rid of one of their scorers and Thomas would be better defensively than Wally. They both also have huge contracts so it would probably work.


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

But Wally is just a shooter, while Tim Thomas is more of an Athletic shooter. We just got rid of 3 of the best shooters in the league(Big Dog, RayRay, Sammy), why get another one?


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ostertag-fan</b>!
> But Wally is just a shooter, while Tim Thomas is more of an Athletic shooter. We just got rid of 3 of the best shooters in the league(Big Dog, RayRay, Sammy), why get another one?


Thomas is not that good of a shooter. I don't know why you think he is. He is being payed way too much. Plus Wally is a proven player while Tim is an on and off shooter. They would both fit perfectly for both teams. Tim Thomas sucks!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mavs Dude</b>!
> 
> 
> Thomas is not that good of a shooter. I don't know why you think he is. He is being payed way too much. Plus Wally is a proven player while Tim is an on and off shooter. They would both fit perfectly for both teams. Tim Thomas sucks!!!!!!!!!!!!


I never said he was a good shooter, just a shooter. He sucks, but if he drives to the hole (like all Bucks fans know he can) and puts some effort into rebounding, I see no reason why he can't be a 18pts. 8rebs. SF.


----------



## Muffin (Feb 11, 2003)

First of all, I seriously doubt if the trade will ever happen (this year). The Bucks and T'Wolves just pulled off a big trade this summer and those players apparently weren't involved. Why would they pull off another one in the same summer? I don't think it would make much sense to send Tim to play with Cassell and co. again  

If you really want to get rid of Tim, I'm sure the Blazers will listen. If they want to get rid of Rasheed b/c of fear that he won't re-sign next summer with the team, they can get Thomas and Caffey for him now. 

Portland trades: 
PF Rasheed Wallace (18.1 ppg, 7.4 rpg, 2.1 apg in 36.3 minutes) 

Portland receives: 
PF Jason Caffey (5.8 ppg, 3.5 rpg, 0.8 apg in 17.5 minutes) 
SF Tim Thomas (13.3 ppg, 4.9 rpg, 1.3 apg in 29.5 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +1.0 ppg, +1.0 rpg, and 0.0 apg. 

Milwaukee trades: 
PF Jason Caffey (5.8 ppg, 3.5 rpg, 0.8 apg in 17.5 minutes) 
SF Tim Thomas (13.3 ppg, 4.9 rpg, 1.3 apg in 29.5 minutes) 

Milwaukee receives: 
PF Rasheed Wallace (18.1 ppg, 7.4 rpg, 2.1 apg in 74 games) 
Change in team outlook: -1.0 ppg, -1.0 rpg, and 0.0 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED

What do ya think?


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

Desmond Mason and Michael Redd?  These two don't put up the same kind of stats that Szczerbiak does (as of now), but have more potential, and can defend better.


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

Also, didn't Minnesota just trade an underachieving, soft SF/PF to the Bucks? Why would they want one back? Keep Wally.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Tim Thomas doesn't play PF it's just that the Bucks had D. Mason play SF because they didn't want him coming off the bench. Tim Thomas is a better fit in Minnesota than Wally.The Timberwolves need to get rid of a scorer and Thomas is a little better defensively (not much). Plus than the Timberwolves would have one of the tallest lineups in the league. Oh 
and Muffin that deal would be great if couldn't get Wally.
Lineup w/ Wally
C-Gadzuric
PF-Smith
SF-Wally
SG-Des Mase
PG-T.J.

Lineup w/ Wallace
C-Wallace 
PF-Smith
SF-Haislip
SG-Des Mase
PG-T.J.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TMOD</b>!
> Desmond Mason and Michael Redd?  These two don't put up the same kind of stats that Szczerbiak does (as of now), but have more potential, and can defend better.


True, he would have to battle these 2 for playtime and stats.

-Petey


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

BTW what position does D-mase play?.......


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> BTW what position does D-mase play?.......


SG with the Sonics, SF with the Bucks -- so I'm thinking he plays the 2/3.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> 
> 
> SG with the Sonics, SF with the Bucks -- so I'm thinking he plays the 2/3.


In the east they can swap between the 2, it might not even matter much. But both are young and improving... there would be little room for Wally if any.

-Petey


----------



## dmase_24 (Feb 1, 2003)

in college dmase played the 2. i know its college, the players are smaller etc, but still... i agree w/ petey. there isnt much difference between the 2 and the 3. 

our backcourt should look like this - 

t.j. ford
michael redd
desmond mason

i would love to get rasheed wallace. :yes:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dmase_24</b>!
> in college dmase played the 2. i know its college, the players are smaller etc, but still... i agree w/ petey. there isnt much difference between the 2 and the 3.
> 
> our backcourt should look like this -
> ...


Yes in the East I think you can get away with it, in the West a little more beef is nice to play some help defense or etc etc...

-Petey


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

wally is a good player. he has worked on his slashing and defense this summer.
the bucks are supposed to b one of the worst teams in the league............ WHY NOT TAKE A CHANCE.
wally gets his own franchise and will average 25 points a game.

he wont do that in minnesota, because we have kg here. tim thomas cant prove that he is a good player that can average 20 points a game.
wolves wouldnt do it, jason caffey is horible now, they would be looking for a draft pick or something.


----------

